# 6" conduit pics



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Okay, maybe they're a bit of a let down, but I seldom have a need for 6", and some guys are liable to work their whole life and never see 6" conduit. These are just some stubs threaded up to go in a new lineup of switchgear to hit the cable tray. I wanted an excuse to use the new Electriciantalk iPhone app again.

Sent from my iPhone using the ElectricianTalk Forum app


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

The colored conductors are really cool, and eliminate the whole step of rolling the wire off the spool and identifying it at each end. I wish I could work with it. I only get to use black.

~Matt


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Okay, maybe they're a bit of a let down,


Ahh Marc, you know we love you but not all things deserve a picture. :laughing:


:sleep1::sleep1:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Ahh Marc, you know we love you but not all things deserve a picture. :laughing:
> 
> :sleep1::sleep1:


I know. I'm just taking pictures of all kinds of crap with my phone now that I downloaded the app. It makes it super easy to attach pics.

Sent from my iPhone using the ElectricianTalk Forum app


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> The colored conductors are really cool, and eliminate the whole step of rolling the wire off the spool and identifying it at each end. I wish I could work with it. I only get to use black.
> 
> ~Matt


Yeah, it's all I've been buying for a year or so now. It is sweet to work with.

Sent from my iPhone using the ElectricianTalk Forum app


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

As you said most don't get to see it, I have only used it as sleeves kind of like you did. For me it was for Tel/Data and other EMT raceways. (Job specs).


Oh yeah, put some 6" with long radius sweeps in the ground for the power company before but we had a Lull to do the heavy lifting.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

I used to work in a building that had 10" - 12" sprinkler mains that where threaded black iron, I looked at it and wondered what the guys that installed it looked like. Just working with 6" was tough.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

BBQ said:


> I used to work in a building that had 10" - 12" sprinkler mains that where threaded black iron, I looked at it and wondered what the guys that installed it looked like. Just working with 6" was tough.


Working with 1/2" would be tough for a pencil neck like you.:laughing:


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> The colored conductors are really cool, and eliminate the whole step of rolling the wire off the spool and identifying it at each end. I wish I could work with it. I only get to use black.
> 
> ~Matt


 
It costs the same to have colored conductors or black conductors. We ran colored 750's in 6" at City Center in Las Vegas. Actually it's cheaper - imagine having to identify 750's, ring out to verify, etc! Have your boss ask, or ask at the parts house next time your there...There are some smart people on the other side the counter, you know who they are....


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

That six inch is every bit 180 pounds a stick...200 when it's robroy.Did I mention it's a real PITA to load into the bender too! Unless a contract mandates 6", smart money says use 4" and parallel up. the cost in labor alone is incredible. Pricewise, and availability? Wait till you see the bill for 6" pipe and fittings, let alone the rental/cost of equipment to work it!!!

Worked 6" on three different jobs, talk about something that can beat you up by just looking at it! Ran 5" one time only, and miles of 4". Gimme 4" anyday!!!


----------



## lectricboy (Mar 11, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Okay, maybe they're a bit of a let down, but I seldom have a need for 6", and some guys are liable to work their whole life and never see 6" conduit. These are just some stubs threaded up to go in a new lineup of switchgear to hit the cable tray. I wanted an excuse to use the new Electriciantalk iPhone app again.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using the ElectricianTalk Forum app


Is that THHN wire?


----------



## qckrun (May 18, 2009)

Running 120' of 6" rigid along a bridge soon. Have been and continuing running 6" PVC Sch40&80 conduit right now. Will take pictures of a few ductbanks and post it up. Also have installed 6" HDPE couplings/ conduit on current project.

Have a mile of 5" rigid at the last job I was on


----------



## qckrun (May 18, 2009)

Here are a few


----------



## qckrun (May 18, 2009)

Few more


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> I know. I'm just taking pictures of all kinds of crap with my phone now that I downloaded the app. It makes it super easy to attach pics.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using the ElectricianTalk Forum app


Looks like we may have to have an intervention soon!:laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> Working with 1/2" would be tough for a pencil neck like you.:laughing:


You are really clueless. :laughing:

I have not been a pencil neck since high school.


Now you ... I have pegged as a guy losing his hair (the reason for the silly hat) likely below average height with a major Napoleon complex.

Come on, be honest, how close am I? :laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I'll take 6" conduit over some of the process pipe I have to work with. Anybody wannna guess what a 20 footer of 8" ductile iron weighs?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Anybody wannna guess what a 20 footer of 8" ductile iron weighs?


About half as much as ShocDoc can curl with one arm? :laughing:


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

We use a lot of 6inch for data


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

BBQ said:


> About half as much as ShocDoc can curl with one arm?


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

qckrun said:


> Running 120' of 6" rigid along a bridge soon. Have been and continuing running 6" PVC Sch40&80 conduit right now. Will take pictures of a few ductbanks and post it up. Also have installed 6" HDPE couplings/ conduit on current project.
> 
> Have a mile of 5" rigid at the last job I was on


I'd normally say better you than me....but in this economy, any work is good work!:thumbsup:


----------



## qckrun (May 18, 2009)

Rockyd said:


> I'd normally say better you than me....but in this economy, any work is good work!:thumbsup:


 It's not as bad as it seems... a little heavy but not bad.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I haven't had the (mis)fortune of working with 6" before. My first day on the job they had me hauling around 4" rigid though; it wasn't pleasant!


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

We run a bunch of 5 and 6" in power plants. Usually it's 750 or 1000 mcm 15KV in it. Hard to pull, harder to terminate.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

micromind said:


> We run a bunch of 5 and 6" in power plants. Usually it's 750 or 1000 mcm 15KV in it. Hard to pull, harder to terminate.


Ever work down at the Geo - thermal plant between Reno and Carson?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

BBQ said:


> You are really clueless. :laughing:
> 
> I have not been a pencil neck since high school.
> 
> ...


As far away that anyone can be. keep your day job, you make a terrible profiler.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> As far away that anyone can be. keep your day job, you make a terrible profiler.


I seen you picture, I doubt I am that far off. :whistling2:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

BBQ said:


> I seen you picture, I doubt I am that far off. :whistling2:


Thank you for proving to me how ignorant and stupid the majority of society really is.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Rockyd said:


> Ever work down at the Geo - thermal plant between Reno and Carson?


I've done the control houses on 3 of those plants. Galena 2 and 3, and Steamboat 1. 

Steamboat 1 was built in the 60s or maybe 70s. The generator was still manually synched to the grid, but there was a 25 relay (synch-check) installed, so you couldn't close the breaker out of synch. But the operator had to control the voltage and speed of the generator manually, then watch the synch lights and synchroscope, then close the breaker. 

The differential and overcurrent relays were the older spinning-disc type. 

The blackstart diesel generator was a 1000KVA Cummins; 480V. It is the only generator built in the USA I've ever seen that produced CCW phase rotation. 

I actually enjoyed modernizing that plant. 

Rob


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

mikeh32 said:


> We use a lot of 6inch for data


Yeah, so you can pull 10 cat5 cables and a 12 strand fiber through and fill the rest up with monkey shyt.

Yeah yeah, I know... "future expansion" 






:laughing:

~Matt


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Yeah, so you can pull 10 cat5 cables and a 12 strand fiber through and fill the rest up with monkey shyt.
> 
> Yeah yeah, I know... "future expansion"
> 
> ...


Oh dear feeling risky are we? That fiber cable alone should be in 12" rigid encased in concrete.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Good looking dirt work :thumbsup: Worked for a company one time that had us hot boxing EB20. What a bunch of monkeys.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

micromind said:


> I've done the control houses on 3 of those plants. Galena 2 and 3, and Steamboat 1.
> 
> Steamboat 1 was built in the 60s or maybe 70s. The generator was still manually synched to the grid, but there was a 25 relay (synch-check) installed, so you couldn't close the breaker out of synch. But the operator had to control the voltage and speed of the generator manually, then watch the synch lights and synchroscope, then close the breaker.
> 
> ...


It's good to have a few safetys built in. One night, coming back across the Atlantic (in the Navy) I was trying to parallel a generator set in and it wouldn't go on "automatic". So after three tries, I decided to get tough...put everything I could in "manual". At "5 to midnight" on the synchrometer, hit the breaker...BAM! Thought the 2500KW genset was going to come off the floor! It took, but scared the hell out of everyone in the engine room. So ya, I can see a few safetys being a good idea! Back in 1980 you could override a lot more than you can now:whistling2:


----------



## Smoke (Feb 25, 2011)

qckrun said:


> Here are a few


the government seems to like 6"conduit for high voltage feeders. as i do alot of this work i use 6" alot. they use 5' long sweep 90's and 6" conduit for any transmission work. my only question is, is the 4" conduit you show in the pic for power or communication? if its for comm, its a violation.
either way, nice duct bank brother.

Smoke


----------



## qckrun (May 18, 2009)

Smoke said:


> the government seems to like 6"conduit for high voltage feeders. as i do alot of this work i use 6" alot. they use 5' long sweep 90's and 6" conduit for any transmission work. my only question is, is the 4" conduit you show in the pic for power or communication? if its for comm, its a violation.
> either way, nice duct bank brother.
> 
> Smoke


Actually two 2" one for signal and one foe control wire per job spec. If it was comm Why do you say it is a violation?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

erics37 said:


> I haven't had the (mis)fortune of working with 6" before. My first day on the job they had me hauling around 4" rigid though; it wasn't pleasant!


 

4" = 88 pounds per 10 ft stick

The biggest run I 've ever ran was over 800' parallel


----------



## Smoke (Feb 25, 2011)

qckrun said:


> Actually two 2" one for signal and one foe control wire per job spec. If it was comm Why do you say it is a violation?


where im at they require a minimum of 18" between comm and power, as i said they use 6" for transmission so i frequently have 35k in those conduits.
your application may be different and the standard 3" rule may apply but it is also frequently frowned uppon to put power and comm in the same duct bank even if its not high voltage. unless its fiber in your comm pipes there are potential issues with induced voltage onto the comm wires.
personally i try to hold 1' on any application minimum in the ground between power and comm.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 25, 2011)

btw if i had to guess i would say your working at a sewage treatment plant lol
only time i ever had the displeasure of making a re-bar cage around the duct bank like you show there.

oddly enough, steel is forbidden in any duct bank at my current job. we secure the pipes with large ty-wraps.
easier for us but not very cost effective..


----------



## qckrun (May 18, 2009)

Smoke said:


> where im at they require a minimum of 18" between comm and power, as i said they use 6" for transmission so i frequently have 35k in those conduits.
> your application may be different and the standard 3" rule may apply but it is also frequently frowned uppon to put power and comm in the same duct bank even if its not high voltage. unless its fiber in your comm pipes there are potential issues with induced voltage onto the comm wires.
> personally i try to hold 1' on any application minimum in the ground between power and comm.


 Spec's say 10" which those are exactly 10".Not to mention the plant is the AHJ and due to underground utilities below(at least they say there are) they didnt want me to dig any deeper, and didnt want to go raise the cage any higher due to that area being a 'sidewalk'. They get what they ask for lol.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 25, 2011)

qckrun said:


> Spec's say 10" which those are exactly 10".Not to mention the plant is the AHJ and due to underground utilities below(at least they say there are) they didnt want me to dig any deeper, and didnt want to go raise the cage any higher due to that area being a 'sidewalk'. They get what they ask for lol.


that's kewl, i work on government installations so much sometimes i forget that the standards are less then i used to use.
it took me some time to get used to it and now i guess im a bit brainwashed lol. there is a long set of standards that would take me hours to explain. the bottom line is money, jobs do not have to be awarded to the lowest bidder.
those who have good reports from previous jobs get contracts over low bidders all day long (within reason, you may have others with a gud rep competing).
there are no state inspectors, i am one of 2 on every job, with the qualifications to self inspect. there has to be 2 qualified or you cant get the job.
as i said, hours lol, paperwork is the same...
sorry about the implication you were doing anything wrong, i am a horse with blinders lol


----------



## qckrun (May 18, 2009)

Smoke said:


> that's kewl, i work on government installations so much sometimes i forget that the standards are less then i used to use.
> it took me some time to get used to it and now i guess im a bit brainwashed lol. there is a long set of standards that would take me hours to explain. the bottom line is money, jobs do not have to be awarded to the lowest bidder.
> those who have good reports from previous jobs get contracts over low bidders all day long (within reason, you may have others with a gud rep competing).
> there are no state inspectors, i am one of 2 on every job, with the qualifications to self inspect. there has to be 2 qualified or you cant get the job.
> ...


It's all good.. just thought I might have missed something. Always good to learn something new. I've never done any Federal Gov't work, so its good to know they require 12"min. I've done butt loads of CA state jobs and a crap load of municipality work. (currently thats all my company does).


----------



## Smoke (Feb 25, 2011)

qckrun said:


> It's all good.. just thought I might have missed something. Always good to learn something new. I've never done any Federal Gov't work, so its good to know they require 12"min. I've done butt loads of CA state jobs and a crap load of municipality work. (currently thats all my company does).


i will just say take what i said with 2 grains of salt, if you ever do a fed job or military, you may want to read the specs a week before you start, and plan on alot of paperwork. the more you send them the better they like you, i do an hour a day on average. whatever seems stupid to you, they get off on. they are focused on safety, gfci reprorts, chord checks, the list is endless. 
you loose money on the first job doing what i suggest, but make it back 10 fold on the next dozen after you get your foot in the door.


----------

